# Engine issues please help



## shadow2132 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have an audi a6 1999 2.8L automatic. sometimes on startup the the dashboard will not always light up and required play with the key to work. Recently also on startup it cranks and almost turns on but then dies, and not just engine but all electronics go off. And today it turned off when switching from park to reverse and a couple more times from drive to reverse it just dies. Anyone have any clue or experience with something like this? Im strapped for cash and could use some diy work instead of stealer service Thanks in advance


----------



## CluelessJettaKid (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Engine issues please help (shadow2132)*

Ignition switch perhaps?


----------



## shadow2132 (Sep 23, 2008)

ignition switch was replaced just a year ago. and it also has now died when i was driving going about 30 mph.... no codes thrown when scanned at autozone


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (shadow2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shadow2132* »_ignition switch was replaced just a year ago. and it also has now died when i was driving going about 30 mph.... no codes thrown when scanned at autozone

It might still be the switch. I too would say that the switch is the problem. Can you take it back to the place that replaced it?


----------

